# sentra-swap:Which Engine??



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

hey guys...
I own a '99 Sentra GXE(GA16) automatic... I almost have enought money for a SR20DET. But which one works best???
I heard the GTR-i "bluebird" is the one for my car... ...I know a shop in Pheonix,AZ. that can do this swap for me at $4,500. Then I plan to get HOTSHOT's "front mount intercooler kit." 
I'm still researching...& trying to find a good buy...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd worry more about your tranny than which engine to swap in right now...............


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

...yea, I plan to change-out the tranny as well...I'm tired of "sludge'o'matics"...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Your tanny swap isn't just a take one out and put one in deal. Your firewall has to be modified for the clutch cable to fit. Have fun and I hope your pockets are deep .


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..yea, I heard this "project" wasn't gonna be cheap or easy...I'm jus' hoping the $4500 will cover everything...


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

BBDET, Avenir DET or GTi-R DET are the ones for yer car. it all depends on what u want. if u plan on building the motor. id say go with BBDET cause its cheaper. GTi-R will give u more power if u wanted to do a straight swap.

www.jgycustoms.com has the hotshot FMIC kit for $850. thats a steal compared to the hotshot website.

good luck on your project


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..hmm, I'll ask for prices for both turbos...GTR-i & Bluebird. Then maybe I'll order that FMIC-kit...it sure is alot cheaper than Hotshot's price...


----------

